
Self-taught rocket scientist finally blasts off into California sky - dtparr
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/self-taught-rocket-scientist-finally-blasts-california-sky-n859801
======
WheelsAtLarge
Stupid does not equal chicken. He's lucky he's not dead.

